# Missing property at Dubai Airport Security check



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

I've now heard from 2 or 3 people that they've lost their watch/wallet which they put into the tray for security scanning at Dubai airport. Put it in the tray, went through the scanner, nothing on the other side.

The suggestion they were given at the time was to report it to the lost and found but of course there was no time to do that before catching their flight.

Anyone else heard of such a thing?


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

ReggieDXB007 said:


> I've now heard from 2 or 3 people that they've lost their watch/wallet which they put into the tray for security scanning at Dubai airport. Put it in the tray, went through the scanner, nothing on the other side.
> 
> The suggestion they were given at the time was to report it to the lost and found but of course there was no time to do that before catching their flight.
> 
> Anyone else heard of such a thing?


Yes ........ heard it very very well !


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

You know - I travel. A lot. I take about 30 round trip flights out of Dubai/Sharjah/Abu Dhabi per year and numerous other flights around whatever country I'm in. Here's what I do:

Prepare yourself for the scan. You *KNOW* it is coming. Nearly everyone brings a carry-on.
Put your wallet, mobile, watch, jewelry, etc. into your carry-on before you reach the scanner. Not at the scanner. Keep your boarding pass and passport in your pocket - these will not go off in the scanner.

The likelihood of someone trying to scam your bag/carry-on is considerably less than a watch/wallet. Any petty thief can grab that without effort.

Tada! No missing watch/wallet/mobile/etc.

I'm still shocked when I see businesspeople unloading their pockets at the scanning machine. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Is this for real? How does it go missing between the time it goes in the machine and the time it comes out??


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

zin said:


> Is this for real? How does it go missing between the time it goes in the machine and the time it comes out??


Well there are many possibilities but the most likely reason is that someone else takes it, by mistake or otherwise...


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

That's a rather elaborate plan, buy an airline ticket to somewhere to steal stuff from the security check, might as well pick up a few free suitcases then from the baggage claim at the end too.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

zin said:


> That's a rather elaborate plan, buy an airline ticket to somewhere to steal stuff from the security check, might as well pick up a few free suitcases then from the baggage claim at the end too.


Crime of opportunity, rather than planning. I mean - you live poor, in a place full of "rich people", are on your way home after physically working yourself to death for 3 (or more) years, and...some guy's watch is sitting there for the taking. In the rush....why not? 

I've seen a couple of Saudi ladies get busted for taking things from the conveyor belt that weren't theirs. I guess it was for the thrill?

-md000/Mike


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

md000 said:


> Crime of opportunity, rather than planning. I mean - you live poor, in a place full of "rich people", are on your way home after physically working yourself to death for 3 (or more) years, and...some guy's watch is sitting there for the taking. In the rush....why not?
> 
> I've seen a couple of Saudi ladies get busted for taking things from the conveyor belt that weren't theirs. I guess it was for the thrill?
> 
> -md000/Mike


As to my knowledge ,I knew such thefts happening in airports of poor,corrupt countries


----------

